# Kato N scale interchangeability?



## Big_Steve

Just getting back into the hobby after selling off my "rookie" level stuff 20 years ago.

Just spent my start up budget on a Kato Bluebonnet train set, M1 starter kit, and a pair of Kato 70 ton covered hoppers.

Can other brands of cars couple with my set? A train show is coming, and I'm low on funds. I'm wondering if I can find some cheaper or used freight cars from other brands, and if that would be a good or bad way to go? 

Thanks.


----------



## rrjim1

They will couple up to most but they don't play that well together. I had some problems so all my Kato loco have now been converted to MT. If you don't want to change them or stick with just Kato, you can take a car and install a MT coupler or truck on one end.


----------



## pmcgurin

Kato and Micro Trains couplers are compatible. I am 67 and Micro Trains couplers are a little difficult for me to install on locos. On cars with Rapido Couplers I used the Micro Trains trucks with the coupler already installed. I also used kits with /kato couplers to replace Rapido couplers, because the Kato couplers were easier by far to install. I have had no problems of the Kato couplers uncoupling, except with Kato passenger cars. 

Frankly, I have found both the Kato and the Micro Trains couplers to be a bit delicate and fairly easy to damage, so I wouldn't let cars get slammed together. In a good many cases I just let Rapido couplers alone and put Rapidos on the Kato or Atlas locos I have, just to pull those cars. Also, Thomas the Tank N scale stuff uses Rapidos, and those are favorites. Audience being kids, what else would you expect? Delicate couplers?


----------



## MRLdave

All n scale Knuckle couplers are supposed to be compatible, but some are more compatible than others. The 2 worst are Kato and Bachmann.......with Katos, you either swear by them or swear AT them. They seem prone to uncoupling, not only from other brands, but also from other Katos. Bachmann couplers are a bit larger than other brands, so they sometimes have trouble coupling with other brands. Atlas, Microtrains and McHenrys will usually play very nicely together.
You didn't mention how you run, but if you find some good buys I'd go for it. Generally you will be able to run all the cars together........you may have to always hook certain cars together to eliminate any coupling issues, but if you just like to watch the train run around the layout that's not an issue. If you plan to do a lot of switching any coupler problems might be annoying, but couplers are one thing that's easy to change.


----------

